# I'm wondering how precious little Ava is doing



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat little Ava has been on my mind for days now, I know today was the big day for her and you in NY. I have been praying all day. When you get some rest, please let me know, I'm worried


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Paula, Pat posted on Facebook that the diagnosis is inflammation of the esophagus. Ava is spending the night at the clinic. They will insert a feeding tube below the irritated area so she can be fed with a syringe when she goes home tomorrow. Pat seemed very encouraged.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Madison's Mom said:


> Paula, Pat posted on Facebook that the diagnosis is inflammation of the esophagus. Ava is spending the night at the clinic. They will insert a feeding tube below the irritated area so she can be fed with a syringe when she goes home tomorrow. Pat seemed very encouraged.


Glenda thank you so much. I'm so worried about Ava and Pat. Sounds like encouraging news.


----------



## deniboz (Mar 1, 2015)

*Thinking of Ava 2*

My heart goes out to little Ava and her Mommy. I am praying for her full recovery.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds encouraging to me. Will continue to pray for both her and Pat.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks so much for the update. Praying for her.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for providing an update regarding Ava's condition since I have been waiting to hear how her appointment went in NY. Glad to see that she was able to get see the Vet and that Ava will be able to go home today. Hope that she improves and starts to feel better real soon. Prayers will continue for Pat and Ava as well as Pat's Dad!!


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Thank Glenda for the update. Sound like good news. Praying for Ava to get better soon and for Pat.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the update...still Praying for a full recovery all around for everyone and for peace for Pat.
Big hugs and Pooh kisses


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you for the update! We are all praying.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Pat just posted on FB that Ava's surgery is over, she is doing well waking up from the anesthetic.

Pat and Sue are going to the vets now to talk to the DR. and pick Ava up. She said she would post more later.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Maglily said:


> Pat just posted on FB that Ava's surgery is over, she is doing well waking up from the anesthetic.
> 
> Pat and Sue are going to the vets now to talk to the DR. and pick Ava up. She said she would post more later.


I guess I missed something. Ava had surgery????? Will this make her better?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I must have missed that too about Ava's surgery but perhaps it was only posted on FB???


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Ava had surgery to have a feeding tube placed below the damaged area of her esophagus. She has been unable to eat. This will enable Pat to shringe food into her so her esophagus can heal. She came through the surgery and is on her way home. Many prayers and blessings for Ava to heal. It sounds like she had fabulous doctors.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

sherry said:


> Ava had surgery to have a feeding tube placed below the damaged area of her esophagus. She has been unable to eat. This will enable Pat to shringe food into her so her esophagus can heal. She came through the surgery and is on her way home. Many prayers and blessings for Ava to heal. It sounds like she had fabulous doctors.


Thanks for that info Sherry. Hopefully this will help Ava heal quickly.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news, she should be more comfortable now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Praying she gets better.. she should heal now... it's looking better for her now but in a few weeks she should be healed and doing better...
I know vets told me Bitsy would only live a few weeks, so far it been 10 weeks since she drown and was revived.. each day she eats just a bit more and vet still checks hear each week..
It's a long road with a lot of hand feeding..For a couple weeks I had to syringe feed her too..

Just hang in there and think positive and we're here beside you praying hard for her recovery and you for strength to get through this..


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Pray she will start to heal now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Poor little baby, she's been through so much, now it's time to get strong and heal little one. Pat I know your just exhausted, just know so many of us love you and little Ava so very much:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Paula - thanks so much for asking about Ava. It was a whirlwind couple of days with the arrangements for the Animal Medical Center, the visit and then the procedure and we were exhausted. Linda, Leslie and I went to meet Dr. Palma yesterday, he told Pat that Ava was anorexic -- she had barely eaten for a few weeks and that she needed nutrition so wanted to put in a feeding tube. He felt that her espophagus was inflamed and by putting in the feeding tube it would get her nutrition and bypass the area that was so swollen. I asked him if it was his own dog would he do it and he said yes. And so, unbeknownst to Pat she needed to stay overnight in the city and stayed at Chez Sue and Tyler (and Jim and David). We had a pj party without pjs! I made dinner and then Pat pretty conked out. It was a stressful day. 

Ava was supposed to have the procedure as first patient today, but as with people, never count on that. We were going nuts all day and she didn't get in until late afternoon. They called at about 5pm saying she had been out of surgery, was our of anesthesia and we could get her at 5:30pm. You never saw two people fly out of the house so fast. Rush hour in NY and the opposite side of town but Via, a great ride share in the city got us there. Here's what I wrote after Pat left tonight:

So here was Ava this evening with her amazing specialist/surgeon, Dr. Palma before she was sprung. She had the feeding tube inserted and Dr. Palma very patiently and in detail, told us what was done and what he saw. He aso showed us pictures taken with the scope. Dr. Palma was very optimistic. It will take weeks but she should heal. 
Her trachea was in good condition. One small area of narrowing but not enough to cause issues. Her problem was a very inflamed esophagus with constriction and some ulcers. The narrowing causes the wheezing. They used a balloon technique to help with the narrowing and the tube will help the esophagus to heal getting food going down right to the stomach and giving her nutrition. She was also put on 4 meds and Pat was taught how to use the feeding tube. Pat has all the info in written form and I videotaped the vet and instructions on her phone so hoping what I wrote is fairly accurate. Thank you Leslie for coming again today and Linda for coming yesterday. And so many thanks to Sophia for making this all happen!!! It takes a village but that's what we are. And that village all started with SM!!!! :chili:Save
Save​


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't believe how good Ava looks already.. We'll keep praying and lighting those candles.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

So glad that Ava has such great care, an amazing family and team SM too! I know the love of team SM from our journey with Bella, and let me tell you ... it is a priceless gift. Lifting up love and continued prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Praying she gets better.. she should heal now... it's looking better for her now but in a few weeks she should be healed and doing better...
> I know vets told me Bitsy would only live a few weeks, so far it been 10 weeks since she drown and was revived.. each day she eats just a bit more and vet still checks hear each week..
> It's a long road with a lot of hand feeding..For a couple weeks I had to syringe feed her too..
> 
> Just hang in there and think positive and we're here beside you praying hard for her recovery and you for strength to get through this..


Michelle, I have been meaning to ask you about Bitsy several times, but here and there have seen you mention her and then I forgot again. I'm sorry I hadn't asked before now, and I'm so happy to hear she's improving all the time!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Susan, what a great idea to video the doctor! I always get home and it's just a blur at times what the doctor actually said! And such great news on Ava's tracea. Hopefully Ava will be back to normal soon!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That sure was very optomistic news about Ava and am praying that she will continue to heal and feel better and things start to get back to normal again for Pat and her family!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

. And so, unbeknownst to Pat she needed to stay overnight in the city and stayed at Chez Sue and Tyler (and Jim and David). We had a pj party without pjs! I made dinner and then Pat pretty conked out. It was a stressful day. 
. . . and it all started w/SM" 

ummmm, I have been to a few SM parties---but we all wore our clothes. :innocent::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Michelle, I have been meaning to ask you about Bitsy several times, but here and there have seen you mention her and then I forgot again. I'm sorry I hadn't asked before now, and I'm so happy to hear she's improving all the time!


It's been slow and every day I have to make sure I feed her several times a day.. IT can be tiring but seeing her still reacting and looking at me and getting kissies makes it worth it all.

It will be a long road like this for Pat too until Ava gets better.. and it will feel like it's not working,but she will get better..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> . And so, unbeknownst to Pat she needed to stay overnight in the city and stayed at Chez Sue and Tyler (and Jim and David). We had a pj party without pjs! I made dinner and then Pat pretty conked out. It was a stressful day.
> . . . and it all started w/SM"
> 
> ummmm, I have been to a few SM parties---but we all wore our clothes. :innocent::smrofl::smrofl:


Saw that too..lol :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I agree with Michelle. Ava looks better already. I hope this gives her the boost of nutrition that can allow her to heal.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

The miracle finally became true! So glad they could help sweet Ava and the specialist was found, what a relief!

Sending a million healing wishes to precious Ava!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

We are so relief to hear of this promising and wonderful news. Judging from the expression in the picture, looks like precious little Eva herself was showing signs of relief and joy!  

Great job Pat!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you so much Sue for the update, I'm so thankful for SM and the loving, caring, friends we have all made. I'm sure Pat is exhausted and weary in spirit. BUT I know God hears our prayers, he's sending those like you Sue to help, encourage, open your heart as well as your home, and those who have led Pat to the right specialist's. Ava is so very precious, she and Pat have brightened the days for so many. Ava is loved by her mommy and daddy, and oh so many, she will get the care she needs. Little Ava auntie Paula holds you up to God, and your sweet momma. I can't wait to see God's miracle.
I love you dear Sue for always being there:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle - glad Bitsy is holding her own.

Sue - so glad that Eva is on the road to recovery. Amazing job Sue and the rest in helping Pat through this. So glad she was able to get relief and Pat in now able to have this issues finish line in sight.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes SM is ALWAYS here for our family---Teddy & Vinh & Ann's first baby---Bella, Heini, so many others! We only go back to 2010 & most of you a lot further---little white dogs bring us to our knees for each other. I am happy to be a part, if only a small part, of Ava's recovery process. We are a village! Thank you Sue, Linda, & Leslie for being the hands & feet of the body.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So glad to hear that Ava is getting the help and nourishment that she needs to recover.
She must feel better already...just being able to eat without worrying about her little throat hurting.
Thumbs up to everyone in this amazing SM family that played a part in getting her and Pat the help they needed.
Now...get better little one!
Pat, I hope your Dad is also recovering and doing well.
I bet you are ready for things to slow down and just be normal again.
Big hugs and Pooh kisses!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe Ava has turned the corner. Will pray for her.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> . And so, unbeknownst to Pat she needed to stay overnight in the city and stayed at Chez Sue and Tyler (and Jim and David). We had a pj party without pjs! I made dinner and then Pat pretty conked out. It was a stressful day.
> . . . and it all started w/SM"
> 
> ummmm, I have been to a few SM parties---but we all wore our clothes. :innocent::smrofl::smrofl:


I caught that too! Pretty risqué if you ask me!!! Especially among people that don't let their dogs go naked!!:w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue - thanks for the update and thank you, Linda, Leslie and Sophia for helping Pat. From reading your update along with the update that Pat just posted on FB, it sounds like Ava will pull through but that it will take a few months and lots of rest for Ava to heal and get back to her normal, spunky self.

Continuing prayers for Ava and Pat and again, thanks to the SM group.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, thank you so much for updating our SM family ... and, for posting the picture, too. As I told you on FB ... you are an Earth Angel to Pat. So, are Linda and Leslie. 

I love the picture of Ava with Dr. Palma. Even though Ava just had surgery ... she looks happy and looks so much better than pictures we saw before she had the tube inserted. As for Dr. Palma ... I had to laugh reading some of the posts on FB about him. Yes, he is handsome ... but, I also see in his eyes that he is such a caring and kind doctor to his patients.

Wishing you a safe and wonderful trip to Europe tomorrow. Hugs. :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

A..............at last, a doctor who knew what needs to be done:hat:

V..............very relieved that she will now be able to get some food in:smheat:

A..............AMC for "another miracle came " to us:happy dance:


The


D..............did you know how worried we were?:smpullhair:

I...............I am glad you still want to be on stage:tender:

V...............(e)veryone is cheering for you:dothewave:

A...............and every day we anxiously wait to hear that you are improvingarty:




.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been here much. Crazy week.

I see Sue gave you the update, but I must say I had a real scare last night. Ava was so sick last night! All day yesterday I could tell she wasn't feeling well...by her eyes, the foam on her lips, the lethargy. Well last night she had diarrhea all night long....and she couldn't catch her breath. So we were down stairs with me giving "butt baths" all during the night. What an ordeal!

Today I never sat still for so long! I sat with Ava on my lap just about all day long. I had sent an email message to Dr. Palma because he's off until Tuesday. He answered me!!!!...and wasn't surprised at Ava's problem - and just knowing this made me feel so much better! He's going to order some pain meds to keep her calm so she can breath.

So..this is how I have to feed her: 1st she gets a liquid medicine for her ulcers - this goes in her tube. And then I chop and ground two different pills, both for nausea, I put the ground up pills in 2ml of water and put it in her tube.

wait 1/2 hour

Then she gets her Carafate - which coats her esophagus and stomach (this gets syringed her mouth)

wait 1/2 hour

Then I syringe her food into the tube and then flush with .5 ml of water.

This is done 3x a day. But I am cutting down on the amount of food I'm giving her...as she gets used to digesting it, i'll add more. 

This is going to take several months. The tube will be in for at least a month, this is to let her esophagus heal. She also has ulcers in her stomach and esophagus. It will take a long time for the swelling in her larynx to go down, this is what's keeping her from breathing easily when she gets excited.

Ava may have looked good in that picture, but she was still just coming off anesthesia - I think she was a little drunk, lol!! :blink:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Hi guys, sorry I haven't been here much. Crazy week.
> 
> I see Sue gave you the update, but I must say I had a real scare last night. Ava was so sick last night! All day yesterday I could tell she wasn't feeling well...by her eyes, the foam on her lips, the lethargy. Well last night she had diarrhea all night long....and she couldn't catch her breath. So we were down stairs with me giving "butt baths" all during the night. What an ordeal!
> 
> ...



I'm sorry Pat that Ava had a rough night last night. Poor girl has been through so much. Reading all the meds and stuff you have to give her through the tube sounds like a full time job. You must be exhausted. I pray that things will get easier each and every day that goes by.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What an ordeal. I can't imagine what you are going through. Ava is such a little fighter and so lucky to have a mom as dedicated as you are. I think of you often and am sending prayers and healing thoughts for you and Ava. Thank goodness you have found such a good vet who will respond even when he is off. That must be such a comfort. Hoping that tomorrow will find Ava more comfortable.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - I'm so glad to read that you heard back from Dr. Palma. You and precious Ava are going through so much and my heart goes out to you. Continuing prayers for you, Ava and your Dad. Love you, gf.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh goodness! I would have to keep those instructions posted to my cabinet with a check off for each feeding. Not sure I would remember all the steps.

I'll continue to keep you in my prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm very impressed with the care she's getting from Dr. Palma. Print the instructions and tape them up somewhere! And, yes, given his diagnosis, it makes perfect sense that her tummy isn't prepared to handle food just yest. 

Paws crossed for both of you!!!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart! And yours! She has so many ailments to get through. Pat, you are doing a fabulous job taking care of her. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

* What Sherry said!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> * What Sherry said!


Agreed


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did read on FB that she is not doing so well as of Sat. Pat is probably also wearing a bit thin around the edges. Her dad was still in hospital, she is working full-time & feeding Ava by tube X 3 per day (which also requires meticulous cleaning afterward. She does not sleep well at night at this time either. I know she needs our prayers, our encouragement & hope. It is easy to do things if we sense they are making a difference, but this is a long journey w/no guaranteed outcome. My heart is heavy for her as she is so precious to each of us.
Pat, we are here, we are praying & we love you both.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I did read on FB that she is not doing so well as of Sat. Pat is probably also wearing a bit thin around the edges. Her dad was still in hospital, she is working full-time & feeding Ava by tube X 3 per day (which also requires meticulous cleaning afterward. She does not sleep well at night at this time either. I know she needs our prayers, our encouragement & hope. It is easy to do things if we sense they are making a difference, but this is a long journey w/no guaranteed outcome. My heart is heavy for her as she is so precious to each of us.
> Pat, we are here, we are praying & we love you both.


Thank you, Sandi, I couldn't express it any better. Our thoughts and prayers continue for Pat and her family.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi guys. Today was better than yesterday, thank goodness. 

But she was having such a hard time catching her breath, that I gave her some of her cough medicine this morning. It calmed her down considerably and she rested peacefully most of the day. She's laying here next to me right now...man, the next couple of months can't go by fast enough!! 

...let's see...it's now been 4 days. OMG!!!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The collar isn't very feminine...and you know Ava will have something to say about that on her page soon....

but this is her feeding tube


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad she is doing better. Hang in there.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - so glad that today was a little better. Baby steps. And the collar and feeding tube looks very uncomfortable.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank goodness today was a better day. It's such an unusual thing to see (the feeding tube) - I was thinking the same thing Pat, I want this time to go quickly so you can put this behind you - and that each day is better than the one before.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm glad that today was better. Anytime you can see even a tiny improvement, it's a good day. Continued prayers for you both!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We do want improvement. Will continue to pray for her. She was one of my wife's favorites. Mine also. I was looking forward to meeting her at the puppy party. Hugs


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so happy she did better..cough medicine does help open up the broncai.. same with cough drops,when I have trouble breathing I use a cough drop..
She's going to get through this,we're all praying so hard and sending healthy vibes too. We all love you so much.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are doing a great job, Pat! It will just take time & that is on our side. Just keep doing what you are doing w/the end goal in mind. Ava is doing all she can to get better---such a tiny little bird---she just needs to heal to get back to her cheeky self! We are all in this together! Just think about today! Love you.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Pat, just need hang in there. Ava will be fine. You are taking good care of her and she knows it. In my prayers. Many blessings.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So sorry you and Ava are having to go through so much to get her feeling better.
Hang in there!
Big hugs and Pooh kisses!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Glad to see Ava is handling the situation with great strides! How long would Ava have to be on the feeding tube Pat? 

You're also doing a supreme job on taking care of little Ava!:you rock:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

vinhle68 said:


> Glad to see Ava is handling the situation with great strides! How long would Ava have to be on the feeding tube Pat?
> 
> You're also doing a supreme job on taking care of little Ava!:you rock:


The doctor said she'd keep the tube in for about a month...to let her esophagus heal.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

*Carol's Flowers*

I don't want to let anybody out of having their name on the card I'm hoping Walter will make. I'm sure it will not be much, but looking for donations for Carol Ryder's flowers from SM for her service.I am going to pay for flowers and then will let everyone know how much f you let me know you are in. Blessings to all.

Sorry everyone. Not sure how I ended up posting this in the wrong place.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sherry - it's a good place to post to get everyone's attention. I hope you saw my post in your thread, but please count me in.


----------

